# Night Sky x 5 (5 photos)



## TPOL (Oct 20, 2005)

Here are a few different night sky photos that I took over the past few weeks. What do ya think? I know some of them are a little blurry, forgot to try and fix that up...all shots were hand-held. Oh, these are TOTE....totally ok to edit

1. Adjusted brightness and contrast also had a lot of noise so i tried to fix that too







2. Night Sky with moon - creepy? No editing






3. Another kinda creepy one - cropped






4. This one and the last one were taken on the same night - no editing






5. No editing






6. lol thought I would add one more


----------



## TPOL (Oct 21, 2005)

bumper buggie


----------



## JonK (Oct 21, 2005)

The last three are showing some sweet light an tones. The first three arent really doing much for me...the camera movement is distracting from them; the third one could have been nice if not for the movement...although of the three this is the one I mind the least...maybe if the movement had been more? 
thanks for sharing.


----------



## TPOL (Oct 21, 2005)

thanks, i know what you mean..the nights that these were taken on i should have used my tripod..sometimes i can do ok hand-held and sometimes i can't. I wonder why I even posted the ones i knew weren't good...maybe i was wondering if someone else saw something in them or a way to fix them that i didnt....oh well.


----------

